# Cool swarming pic



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that is a healthy swarm. My goodness. Seems your swarm is in a cedar tree, 2 of the 3 swarms I got this year were in cedar trees. It made them some what easy to spot since I don't know any reason why honey bees would be in a cedar.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

My goodness! That is a large swarm! Glad they were close to the ground. Congrats!!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

There was a photo of a huge swarm like yours in the June issue of "Bee Culture" magazine. The swarm had seven virgin queens in it. Was there only one queen in your swarm or did you check? 

Congratulations on the swarm capture. Largest swarm I've ever seen.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

wow! very cool pic indeed jim.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

GaryG74 said:


> There was a photo of a huge swarm like yours in the June issue of "Bee Culture" magazine. The swarm had seven virgin queens in it. Was there only one queen in your swarm or did you check?
> 
> Congratulations on the swarm capture. Largest swarm I've ever seen.


No idea what the queen status was, I presume there was just a mated queen in there somewhere. It was just swarming as we drove into the yard of about 40 hives. It filled a double deep with bees, about 5 pounds of which landed on my head when shaking it down.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> ...about 5 pounds of which landed on my head when shaking it down.


that that would have been a cool pic!


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I bet that's a comb buildin' machine. Very cool.


----------

